# Dug a Privy Today.



## hemihampton (Oct 4, 2020)

Finally got out to dig my first Privy of the year. Usually by now I would of dug 20 but not this year, My Sidekick digging partner Tom has been AWOL & MIA all year long. BUT, Today we finally got back to our 1870's Privy spot we left off at last Christmas. BUT, Sadly not quit the good luck we had then. This time around the ground was hard as a rock & only got the probe into the ground about once out of every 20 tries. Tom did probe a very questionable spot & since we wern't having any luck anywhere else we said what the Hell, lets do a test hole. To me it looked like a 1970's Barbeque ash pit. BUT, we did start finding pre pro embossed Beer Bottles. Quart size or more like 24 oz size Green Seal ABM crowntops from Buckeye Brewing in Toledo Ohio from around 1910 time frame I'm guessing. Dug 7 of them & 2 Haney Whiskeys from Ohio. Pics below.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 4, 2020)

Tom in the Hole.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 4, 2020)

More Pics.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Oct 4, 2020)

Better than finding nothing, I've passed a few Green Seal's at antique stores, seam to be pretty common around me, still haven't picked one up yet.


----------



## embe (Oct 4, 2020)

I get tired after digging a hole for a fence post, you guys must be in pretty good shape.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 4, 2020)

Nice finds, looks like you got a couple of local pharmacy bottles there as well, I'd consider that a good day!


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 4, 2020)

embe said:


> I get tired after digging a hole for a fence post, you guys must be in pretty good shape.


It's the potential results that make for the incentive.  Fence hole... TREASURE hole.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 4, 2020)

Nice finds, Leon.  Way to stick with it!


----------



## embe (Oct 4, 2020)

When excavating for an addition to our house, the plus was an old(er) mountain dew bottle, the minus was the previous owners old dog.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 4, 2020)

Being in south east Michigan not far from Ohio I've dug a few different Ohio Bottles in the Past. LEON.


----------



## A2TED (Oct 4, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Being in south east Michigan not far from Ohio I've dug a few different Ohio Bottles in the Past. LEON.



What meds did you dig?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 4, 2020)

A2TED said:


> What meds did you dig?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dug these 2 meds. Great Seal & Fellows Chemist, Canadian St. John New Brunswick. Broke but never seen one before, wonder if it's rare? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 4, 2020)

MORE PICS


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 4, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Dug these 2 meds. Great Seal & Fellows Chemist, Canadian St. John New Brunswick. Broke but never seen one before, wonder if it's rare? LEON.
> 
> View attachment 212709View attachment 212710View attachment 212711


Surprised you've never seen the Fellows before, but you can rest easy knowing that it's a very common med so not too much of a crier.  It's one of Canada's most common meds, up here they're roughly on par with a Mrs. Winslows or Dr. Pierce's or that sort of thing.  I thought it was widely sold in the US too, but I guess not in Detroit if you've never seen one before.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 4, 2020)

OK, Thanks for that info, No, never seen the Fellows before but we don't dig to many Canadian bottles in Michigan. The heavily sick looking glass made it look older then the Buckeye Green Seal ABM Crowntops. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 4, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> OK, Thanks for that info, No, never seen the Fellows before but we don't dig to many Canadian bottles in Michigan. The heavily sick looking glass made it look older then the Buckeye Green Seal ABM Crowntops. LEON.



Yeah I'm pretty sure that it's quite a bit older than the ABMs you dug.  It looks like one of the earlier ones, maybe 1870s or 80s.  I guess its distribution wasn't as wide as I thought, or maybe it just never really caught on in Detroit.


----------



## mike garrett (Oct 7, 2020)

not 1870 more 1920. better luck next time,mike


----------



## gravydude (Oct 7, 2020)

I recongnized the Buckeye Brewing bottle right away!
Nice find!!


----------



## Toxic_Waste (Oct 8, 2020)

I collect antique ink bottles and it looks like you found one! Great fun to dig for treasures, huh! Good job!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 9, 2020)

Toxic_Waste said:


> I collect antique ink bottles and it looks like you found one! Great fun to dig for treasures, huh! Good job!




If I remember right the ink was a common screw top Carters. only reason we didn't throw it back in the hole was because Tom has a cousin that would be happy to have our rejects. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 9, 2020)

mike garrett said:


> not 1870 more 1920. better luck next time,mike




I see my old Buddy Mike is in here. The Buckeye 


Green Seals are definately pre 1920's. LEON.


----------



## LalaGirl (Oct 21, 2020)

Toxic_Waste said:


> I collect antique ink bottles and it looks like you found one! Great fun to dig for treasures, huh! Good job!


I love inks, too!


----------



## jamesstottlemyer (Dec 29, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Dug these 2 meds. Great Seal & Fellows Chemist, Canadian St. John New Brunswick. Broke but never seen one before, wonder if it's rare? LEON.
> 
> View attachment 212709View attachment 212710View attachment 212711


Nice bottles. Both are pretty common though. I’ve dug both before, and have seen lots online and at antique stores.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Dec 30, 2020)

jamesstottlemyer said:


> Nice bottles. Both are pretty common though. I’ve dug both before, and have seen lots online and at antique stores.



The deterioration of that St. John’s bottle from being underground is beautiful. Something that speaks for its age. Nice piece even if common. Great rusticity to it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

